# Refurbed 7D's



## snerd (Aug 14, 2013)

Just saw posted on another forum.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370868865044...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## MarshallG (Aug 18, 2013)

I bet we'll be able to buy new 7D's for under $999 once Canon announces the 7D mII.

If Canon announces the 7D mII


----------



## JTPhotography (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a 7d and am not happy with the image quality. It is currently a back up body that will be replaced with a 70d. When you compare the price and specs of the two, it is a no brainer. Unless you need the weather proofing, either get a 70d or hold out for the mII.


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 18, 2013)

JTPhotography said:


> I have a 7d and am not happy with the image quality. It is currently a back up body that will be replaced with a 70d. When you compare the price and specs of the two, it is a no brainer. Unless you need the weather proofing, either get a 70d or hold out for the mII.



Out of curiosity. What makes you not like the 7D image quality? I have used one for years and have not had a problem. I know a lot is usually personal opinion. 

Only time I had a problem with my 7D is when it was user error of not being knowledgeable of what I was doing at the time and still learning.


----------



## JTPhotography (Aug 18, 2013)

JohnTrav said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 7d and am not happy with the image quality. It is currently a back up body that will be replaced with a 70d. When you compare the price and specs of the two, it is a no brainer. Unless you need the weather proofing, either get a 70d or hold out for the mII.
> ...



I should have been more specific. I am not happy with the image quality in relation to my 5dmkiii. I make a lot of large prints and that is when the weakness really comes out. Definitely not the best sensor out there. I don't like the ISO performance, i never shoot above ISO 400 or I get too much grain and noise. I have gotten some great images from it though. A great camera for certain uses. I love the ergonomics and speed as well as the autofocus. But comparing it to full frame probably isn't fair. If I were in the market for just one crop sensor dslr, it wouldn't be my first choice. The 70d blows it away on paper anyway.


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 18, 2013)

JTPhotography said:


> I should have been more specific. I am not happy with the image quality in relation to my 5dmkiii. I make a lot of large prints and that is when the weakness really comes out. Definitely not the best sensor out there. I don't like the ISO performance, i never shoot above ISO 400 or I get too much grain and noise. I have gotten some great images from it though. A great camera for certain uses. I love the ergonomics and speed as well as the autofocus. But comparing it to full frame probably isn't fair. If I were in the market for just one crop sensor dslr, it wouldn't be my first choice. The 70d blows it away on paper anyway.



That makes sense. Comparing it to a 5Diii it's obvious what the superior camera is in image quality. Yeah the ergonomics and speed of it are awesome. Autofocus is great too. I am still learning a lot about the camera.

I have been reading about the 70D. Looks like a nice camera. I am more interested in the 7Dii I keep seeing rumors about. I know my bro is holding out and saving his money to buy the 7Dii.


----------



## JTPhotography (Aug 19, 2013)

JohnTrav said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I should have been more specific. I am not happy with the image quality in relation to my 5dmkiii. I make a lot of large prints and that is when the weakness really comes out. Definitely not the best sensor out there. I don't like the ISO performance, i never shoot above ISO 400 or I get too much grain and noise. I have gotten some great images from it though. A great camera for certain uses. I love the ergonomics and speed as well as the autofocus. But comparing it to full frame probably isn't fair. If I were in the market for just one crop sensor dslr, it wouldn't be my first choice. The 70d blows it away on paper anyway.
> ...



I don't blame you there, it should be a sweet camera. The 70d will be perfect as a replacement back up, and I will probably only use it to shoot with my long lens. Canon is annoying me a bit by having all these cool cameras on deck and delaying the release. What I am holding out for is the big megapixel monster that is supposed to be coming. So much uncertainty there though.


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 19, 2013)

JTPhotography said:


> I don't blame you there, it should be a sweet camera. The 70d will be perfect as a replacement back up, and I will probably only use it to shoot with my long lens. Canon is annoying me a bit by having all these cool cameras on deck and delaying the release. What I am holding out for is the big megapixel monster that is supposed to be coming. So much uncertainty there though.



Yeah I have been hearing about that big megapixel monster. Hopefully they get some more specs out on it soon. 

I want to,see the difference between the 70D and the 7Dii. Right now all I can see is the difference is fps but they also have not made the specs official yet on the 7Dii. It's all  rumors


----------

